# [DivX-HD] Décalage son image (résolu)

## syphering

Bonjour à tous,

Voici mon petit problème, la lecture de DivX-HD 720p est quasiment impossible.

J'ai un décalage entre le son et l'image, et xine me stoppe la vidéo de lui même car il n'arrive pas à suivre  :Sad:  Idem avec vlc

A l'inverse sous Win$ j'arrive a lire mes DivX-HD sans problème

C'est rageant, car c'est le seul problème qui fait que je dois rebouter pour aller sous win$ (et celui des jeux)  :Sad: 

Merci de votre aide

----------

## loopx

Est tu sur de ton installe niveau graphique ? Driver carte graphique ok ?  Driver XV ?

Essaye avec mplayer, t'auras peut etre plus de chance  :Wink: 

----------

## syphering

J'ai installé les derniers drivers nvidia pour ma 6600GT et je pense avoir bien configuré mon xorg

Par contre XV ?

----------

## fb99

slt, je n'en sais rien si ça vient du hd, mais donne-nous les messages d'erreurs lors de la fermetures, etc ... ainsi que les use de xine vlc ($equery u vlc, $equery u xine-ui), ainsi que la section graphique de xorg.

PS: rend ton titre conforme à la charte genre [DivX-HD]décalage son+image  :Smile:  ->https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-69179.html section 3/3, merci

----------

## syphering

Xine lors de la lecture du film me dit

 *Quote:*   

> Le taux de trames sautées est trop haut, votre système semble trop lent, mal optimisé ou juste surchargé.

 

Voici les use 

 *Quote:*   

> media-video/vlc X a52 alsa dts dvd ffmpeg mp3 mpeg win32codecs ncurses opengl sdl skins truetype wxwindows xv
> 
> media-video/xine-ui X ncurses nls readline

 

Et voici le xorg

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Module"
> 
> 	Load  "extmod"
> 
> 	Load  "dbe"
> ...

 

Les hd

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hdb:
> 
>  multcount    = 16 (on)
> 
>  IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
> ...

 

Et dernière info, Beryl est installé mais je le désactive quand je regarde un film

Ma machine :

PIV 2.4B

1 Go RAM

6600GT 128DDR AGP 4X

HD ATA133 120GO

2 HD ATA100 80GO

----------

## fb99

essaye voir de faire un xine-check

```
$ xine-check
```

----------

## syphering

La config de Xorg est bonne ?

Pour ce qui est du xine-check j'étais en train de jeter un coup d'oeil dessus car j'ai quelques problèmes avec 

```

[ good ] you're using Linux, doing specific tests

[ good ] looks like you have a /proc filesystem mounted.

[ good ] You seem to have a reasonable kernel version (2.6.18-gentoo-r4)

[ good ] intel compatible processor, checking MTRR support

[ hint ] you have MTRR support but it's unused.

         It seems like your X server didn't set any MTRR ranges for the

         graphics card. Maybe upgrading your X server helps...

         You don't have a PCI graphics card, do you? AFAIK, MTRR only

         helps with AGP cards.

         press <enter> to continue...

[ hint ] multiple xine executables found

         I have found multiple xine executables on your machine:

         /usr/bin/xine

         /usr/X11R6/bin/xine

         xine is the main player as installed by the xine-ui package.

         You should probably uninstall the instances you don't use...

         press <enter> to continue...

[ good ] /usr/bin/xine is in your PATH

[ good ] found /usr/bin/xine-config in your PATH

[ good ] plugin directory /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.2 exists.

[ good ] found input plugins

[ good ] found demux plugins

[ good ] found decoder plugins

[ good ] found video_out plugins

[ good ] found audio_out plugins

[ good ] skin directory /usr/share/xine/skins exists.

[ good ] found logo in /usr/share/xine/skins

[ good ] I even found some skins.

[ hint ] /dev/cdrom points to /dev/hdc, but that's unreadable.

         Looks, like you have a /dev/cdrom device that points to your CD-ROM

         drive. That is good, as xine uses this device to read VCDs or audio CDs

         by default.

         However, you don't have permission to read from this device, so you

         won't be able to use it, at least not with this account, that's bad...

         Most people nowadays fix this by using a 'cdrom' group:

         make sure, that you have a group named 'cdrom', become root and type

         chgrp cdrom /dev/hdc

         chmod g+r /dev/hdc

         Now you only have to make sure you're in the cdrom group. The command

         id -a

         (executed as normal user) should tell you. Some systems add users to

         the 'cdrom' group when they log in from a local console. If yours

         doesn't, you'll have to add yourself to that group using your system's

         user management tools...

         press <enter> to continue...

[ hint ] /dev/dvd points to /dev/hdc, no r/w permissions

         Looks, like you have a /dev/dvd device that points to your DVD-ROM

         drive. That is good, as xine uses this device to read DVDs by

         default.

         However, you don't have read/write permissions for this device, so you

         won't be able to use it, at least not with this account, that's bad...

         If you're wondering about write permissions: they're needed to set

         some DVD-specific modes on the drive.

         Many people nowadays fix this by using a 'cdrom' group:

         make sure, that you have a group named 'cdrom', become root and type

         chgrp cdrom /dev/hdc

         chmod g+rw /dev/hdc

         Now you only have to make sure you're in the cdrom group. The command

         id -a

         (executed as normal user) should tell you. Some systems add users to

         the 'cdrom' group when they log in from a local console. If yours

         doesn't, you'll have to add yourself to that group using your system's

         user management tools...

         press <enter> to continue...

[ good ] found xvinfo: X-Video Extension version 2.2

[ good ] your Xv extension supports YV12 overlays (improves MPEG performance)

[ good ] your Xv extension supports YUY2 overlays

[ good ] Xv ports:  YUY2 YV12 UYVY I420 YUY2 YV12 UYVY I420

```

Le mtrr je vois pas trop ce que c'est, j'ai quand même fait ce test

```
# cat /proc/mtrr

reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size=1024MB: write-back, count=1

```

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

comme te le dit le message, il semblerait que tu ne soit pas dans le groupe cdrom. Pourrais-tu s'il te plait nous indiquer le résultat de la commande id.

EDIT : ainsi que ton fstab s'il te plaît.

----------

## syphering

Je sais que je ne fais pas parti du groupe cdrom, je pense que cela ne gêne en rien xine pour lire un fichier mkv encode en HD présent sur mon disque non ?

----------

## Mickael

 *syphering wrote:*   

> Je sais que je ne fais pas parti du groupe cdrom, je pense que cela ne gêne en rien xine pour lire un fichier mkv encode en HD présent sur mon disque non ?

 

Mauvaise pioche.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## syphering

Je me suis rajouté dans le groupe mais ca rame toujours à la lecture d'un film HD

```
uid=500(sypher) gid=100(users) groupes=10(wheel),18(audio),19(cdrom),27(video),80(cdrw),100(users)
```

Quelqu'un a t il déja eu des problèmes pour lire des DivX-HD (en 720p car en 1080p car rame vraiment)?

----------

## ryo-san

 *Quote:*   

> 6600GT 128DDR AGP 4X 

 

?

c'est recent ca pourtant , il n'y a pas d'erreur ?

les films HD bouffent la bande passante, ceci dit dans une config a peu pres similaire , je n'avais pas de soucis avec le

driver opengl de xine sur une geforce TI 4200.

Par contre , les render machin et autre composite ne doivent pas aider , faudrais peut etre essayer sans dans un premier temps ...

ah et dans modules.conf/nvidia activer les options des drivers: fastwrite et l'autre dont j'oublie le nom.

----------

## kwenspc

Peuts tu nous donner la sortis de (fais le pour chaque disque)

```
hdparm -tT <ton_disque>
```

et un 

```
glxinfo | grep direct rendering 
```

Dans xine, menu de configuration, tu dois pouvoir changer de driver de lecture. Essais Gl, Xshm (ou quelque chose comme ça) etc... et dis nous si tu vois une différence. (note: tu peus aussi changer de driver sous mplayer)

----------

## Temet

Moi j'essayerais sans Beryl surtout.

J'ai un drôle d'effet dans les films avec Beryl, même quand je passe à Kwin avec le tool.

Alors que si je démarre vraiment sans Beryl, bah ça passe nickel.

----------

## kwenspc

@Temet:

 *syphering wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et dernière info, Beryl est installé mais je le désactive quand je regarde un film
> 
> 

 

Donc c'est pas Beryl  :Neutral: 

Je penche pour le driver Xv qui a du mal ou une mauvaise config DMA des disque durs

----------

## syphering

Petit retour des modifications effectuées  :Wink: 

J'ai modifier xorg en désactivant :

```

Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite"   "Enable"

EndSection
```

J'ai activer dans modules.conf

```
options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1
```

Tester 

```
# glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes
```

J'ai aussi modifier le driver de lecture dans xine et rien n'y fait  :Sad: 

Voci le retour de hdparm

```
hdparm -tT /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 Timing cached reads:   1732 MB in  2.00 seconds = 865.90 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  118 MB in  3.02 seconds =  39.03 MB/sec

 

hdparm -tT /dev/hde

/dev/hde:

 Timing cached reads:   1760 MB in  2.00 seconds = 879.77 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  166 MB in  3.02 seconds =  54.96 MB/sec

hdparm -tT /dev/hdf

/dev/hdf:

 Timing cached reads:   1752 MB in  2.00 seconds = 875.12 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  172 MB in  3.02 seconds =  57.01 MB/sec
```

J'ai regardé du coté de XV, et quand j'essaye de lancer xine avec l'option XV, il m'indique :

```
Il ny a aucun plugin d'entrée pour gérer xv
```

J'ai bien x11-libs/libXv d'installé.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Jamais pu lire une vidéo HD avec xine, ça bouffe 100% du cpu et au bout d'un moment le son se décale.

Par contre ça passe très bien avec mplayer.

Maintenant j'utilise kmplayer qui permet de swicher de mplayer à xine comme backend en deux clics   :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

Tout semble ok  :Confused: 

essais mplayer -vo xv ton_fichier pour voir.

(et les autres drivers possibles, voir mplayer -vo help pour une liste de ces derniers)

----------

## syphering

Je viens d'installer mplayer et de faire plusieurs tests avec différentes options pour  -vo et -ao.

L'image est plus fluide pendant quelques secondes, mais le son est toujours décalé, et au bout d'une minute plus rien ne va aussi bien sur les images que le sur son !

Quand je lance mplayer en mode console il me dit que mon système est trop lent   :Shocked:   !

Quand je lis un film il me dit 

```
Trop de paquets video dans le tampon
```

Je ne sais plus quoi faire...  :Sad: 

----------

## fb99

essaye mplayer l'option  -nocache

----------

## loopx

waw, je flash ou ... les hd sous nux, ca crain à mort   :Shocked:   :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT avec beryl + ati, impossible de lire un film ... avec xine ... et SURTOUT AVEC sous-titre !!!! Les sous-titre font ramer la video, quelque chose d'inimaginable !!!

----------

## Temet

Je ne sais pas moi, je matte mes bandes annonces en 1280xquelque-chose sans souci.

----------

## syphering

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> essaye mplayer l'option  -nocache

 

J'ai lancé il y a 1h un bon gros emerge de mon système, je testerai la commande quand tout sera fini...

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je ne sais pas moi, je matte mes bandes annonces en 1280xquelque-chose sans souci.

 

Comme je l'ai dit ca saccade et la lecture devient illisible sous ma Gentoo, mais sous Win$ je matte tranquillou mes DivX_HD en 720p

----------

## _Seth_

 *syphering wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ good ] intel compatible processor, checking MTRR support
> 
> ...

 

mmmh, je sais pas si ça peut aider mais j'ai trouvé ça en fouillant un peu. Il semble que xorg n'activait pas forcément le MTRR. Ça a peut être été corrigé et surtout je n'ai foutrement aucune idée de la validité de la solution qu'ils proposent. Mais si tu te sens l'âme ardie (et les sauvegardes à jour), tu epux toujours voir ce que cela donne. De mon coté :

```
# cat /proc/mtrr

reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size=1024MB: write-back, count=1

reg01: base=0x40000000 (1024MB), size= 256MB: write-back, count=1

reg02: base=0xd8000000 (3456MB), size=  64MB: write-combining, count=1
```

Il y a aussi des infos dans le guide nvidia gentoo, dans la section "Problèmes".

----------

## syphering

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mmmh, je sais pas si ça peut aider mais j'ai trouvé ça en fouillant un peu. Il semble que xorg n'activait pas forcément le MTRR. Ça a peut être été corrigé et surtout je n'ai foutrement aucune idée de la validité de la solution qu'ils proposent. Mais si tu te sens l'âme ardie (et les sauvegardes à jour), tu epux toujours voir ce que cela donne. De mon coté :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

J'ai suivi les liens que tu m'as donné ainsi qu'un que j'ai trouvé ici. J'ai réussi à rajouter le mtrr relatif à ma carte graphique mais le problème est qu'a chaque démarrage je le perds  :Sad:  J'utilise la commande suivante :

```
echo "base=0xd0000000 size=0x8000000 type=write-combining" >| /proc/mtrr
```

J'aimerai savoir si le mtrr est relatif à la carte graphique ou au cpu, car j'ai trouvé un article sur le net disant qu'on devait avoir une option dans son bios, au niveau du cpu, pour régler le mtrr ?

J'ai aussi recompilé xine et mplayer avec le flag XvMCNVIDIA. Par contre, lorsque je fais un emerge -pv xine-ui ou un equery uses xine-ui je ne vois à aucun endroit le flag XvMCNVIDIA est ce normal ?

Enfin j'ai modifié mon xorg comme suit :

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        VideoRam    131072

        Option      "NoLogo"

        Option      "CursorShadow" "on"

        Option      "NvAGP" "4"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

        Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        Option      "AGPFastWrite" "true"

        Option      "backingstore"  "true"

        Option      "EnablePageFlip" "true"

EndSection
```

=> Bilan

La lecture avec mplayer est la même, pas d'amélioration, ca lague toujours,

Avec xine, c'est un peu plus fluide, le décalage son / image apparait un peu plus tard, mais après ça devient illisible.

J'en suis toujours au même point  :Sad: 

----------

## fb99

 *Quote:*   

> [ hint ] you have MTRR support but it's unused.
> 
>          It seems like your X server didn't set any MTRR ranges for the
> 
>          graphics card. Maybe upgrading your X server helps...
> ...

 

----------

## syphering

 *fb99 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   [ hint ] you have MTRR support but it's unused.
> 
>          It seems like your X server didn't set any MTRR ranges for the
> 
>          graphics card. Maybe upgrading your X server helps...
> ...

 

J'ai bien une carte AGP, ca y a pas de problème, mais le hic c'est qu'il me manque une ligne relative à ma carte graphique dans /proc/mtrr.

J'ai alors utilisé la commande  suivante pour la créer :

```
echo "base=0xd0000000 size=0x8000000 type=write-combining" >| /proc/mtrr
```

Un petit coups de xine-check me donne un bon résultat.

```
[ good ] you have MTRR support and there are some ranges set.
```

Tout va bien jusqu'au prochain redémarrage, car par la suite je dois à chaque fois recommencer la manipulation.

J'aimerai bien savoir si quelqu'un saurait comme fixer cette commande de manière définitive dans /proc/mtrr.

----------

## kwenspc

Au pire, tu le fais en goret et tu mets la ligne en question dans /etc/conf.d/local.start   :Neutral: 

----------

## syphering

C'est ce que je viens de faire, j'ai bien la ligne de ma carte graphique qui ré-apparait à chaque démarrage mais le problème de lague dans la lecture de DivX_HD est toujours là  :Sad:  Je dois toujours retourner sous win$ pour regarder mes films ... Soit ma Gentoo est mal installé mais bon j'en doute, sinon j'ai pas de chance  :Sad: 

----------

## Temet

Je ne sais plus ou ça a été dit mais je trouve que VLC s'en sort mieux avec les vidéos HD.

J'ai aussi eu du décalage parfois (bande annonce de 300) avec xine et mplayer... mais plus maintenant.

----------

## syphering

Effectivement, je viens de tester avec VLC et je peux enfin regarder mes DivX_HD sans problème, plus de lague  :Very Happy: 

Je pense que les modifications que j'ai apporté à mon xorg ainsi que que le rajout d'une ligne dans /proc/mtrr on pu aider.

Maintenant je vais inspecter les flags de vlc afin d'affiner son réglage.

Merci à tous pour votre aide  :Wink: 

----------

